# Einstellungsebene auf mehrere Ebenen, aber nicht alle?



## duffbeer2006 (30. April 2008)

Hallo,

habe eine Frage zur Wirksamkeit der Einstellungsebenen in PS:
Und zwar will ich eine Einstellungsebene auf mehrere darunterliegende Ebenen wirken lassen,  aber eben nicht auf alle darunterliegenden. Geht das?
Mit einer Schnittmaske kann man sie nur auf eine Ebene wirken lassen und standardmäßig wirkt sie ja auf alle darunterliegenden Ebenen, aber wie wirkt sie nur partiell auf einige Ebenen (die beispielsweise in einem Ordner gruppiert sind)? 
Übrigens: Mit einer Maske möchte ich mich nicht zufriedengeben, da man die Ebenen später noch bewegen können soll...

Schonmal danke und bin schon gespannt auf eure Antworten...


----------



## janoc (30. April 2008)

Laut F1 (CS2): _"Wenn sich eine Einstellungsebene nur auf eine Gruppe von Ebenen auswirken soll, erstellen Sie aus diesen Ebenen eine Schnittmaske. Sie können die Einstellungsebenen in der Schnittmaske bzw. in der Grundebene der Schnittmaske platzieren. Diese Einstellung gilt nur für die Ebenen innerhalb der Gruppe. (Sie können auch ein Ebenenset erstellen, das eine beliebige Füllmethode außer „Hindurchwirken“ verwendet.)"_

Übrigens: Du kannst die Verkettung zwischen Maske und Ebene lösen (das Kettensymbol zwischen den beiden) – dann kannst du beide unabhängig voneinander bewegen.


----------



## duffbeer2006 (30. April 2008)

Das aus der Adobe-Hilfe habe ich auch schon ausprobiert...allerdings kann ich doch nur für 2 Ebenen eine Schnittmaske erstellen oder? Zumindest ging das bei mir nur. 
Zu der Maske: Ich meinte nicht, dass ich dann die Ebene separat von der Maske bewegen können will, sondern die Ebenen, auf die die Einstellungsebene wirken soll. Da das mehrere sind, bringt mir das Lösen der Verkettung auch nicht wirklich was...

Weiß jemand noch was anderes bzw. wie das in der Adobe-Hilfe gemeint ist?


----------



## Leola13 (30. April 2008)

Hai,

wäre für dich eine Alternative, dass du eine neue Ebene einfügst und dann sichtbare Ebenen (entsprechend wählen) zu einer zusammenfügen, dabei die ALT Taste drücken.

Dann hast du eine Ebene aus den vorhandenen, die du mit der Einstellungsebene bearbeiten kannst und alle "alten" Ebenen sind noch vorhanden und ggf. zu korrigieren.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## duffbeer2006 (30. April 2008)

Leola13 hat gesagt.:


> Hai,
> 
> wäre für dich eine Alternative, dass du eine neue Ebene einfügst und dann sichtbare Ebenen (entsprechend wählen) zu einer zusammenfügen, dabei die ALT Taste drücken.



Das wäre natürlich eine Möglichkeit, eigentlich aber ein Workaround...weiß sonst noch jemand, wie ich das "wirklich" bearbeitbar halte?


----------

